

Ask HN: What is your dream company? - apranam2

If you could work anywhere you wanted, where would it be and why?
======
stripe
I have no idea if such company exists:

\- No politics. If the whole team agrees that something benefits their work
then we will try it out. I do not have any respect for managers sabotaging
team decisions because of gut feelings. Hard facts count. I can help getting
those, just ask.

\- Working fully remotely from Europe.

\- No BS. No, your video serving backend written in Ruby which does 3k
requests/min isn't something to brag about. No, you do not need to brag about
your Sales guy who brought in 200$ more revenue this month. Let me fix this
bug for you in production and save a few servers of your AWS bill.

\- I don't care if it's Ruby/Java/Scala/Go/Erlang/Self Invented Foo

\- No Perl.

\- No quizzes during interviews.

\- Even though I am only a software engineer everyone around me says that I
get stuff done. Ownership does not stop at QA/OPS/PROD/Customer Support. I
love finished products, not pushing lines of code to git. Empower me.

\- Smart colleagues

Looking at these few criterias I should start paying people to find such
companies.

------
yasmina
Google.

Not to mention the free lunch at their office café, a wide variety of indoor
gaming options and a lounge seating instead of traditional desk and chair as
Google's workspace...

I also love the idea, that they have a weekly Thank God it’s Friday (TGIF)
meeting where any employees can communicate freely and openly. They also have
an annual satisfaction survey and I believe that transparency are a huge part
of their success.

------
hashtag
If I had to choose from existing companies and ones that I know of that exist,
probably Google. Mainly because there are insanely smart people there I feel I
could learn from. The added perks and good pay is also nice.

------
codeonfire
My own company. You all know the reasons if you work as a developer at any
sort of company, so I won't go into it. I need to not work under other people.
"Other people" seems to not like this idea.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
You always work under other people - even when you own the company, you work
under your clients. Which means that if you are employeed in a cubicle, you
can choose the mindset of an independant company - make your estimates as if
money rested on them, meet your commitments as if the next contract depended
on it, and be a peer not a servant.

Just do it. Then when you have the soft skills to run your own business, run
your own business

~~~
codeonfire
I don't intend to work on products for individual clients.

Soft skills? The only soft skill a developer needs to know is to not let on
that he/she is a developer. That changes the business dynamic. A developer is
someone who has something that a client wants. That makes the client and
developer adversaries in a way. They have to bargain to each get what they
want. An executive of a firm is someone who can get the client what the client
wants. That makes them both partners in trying to find a developer to get the
thing they now both want. Obviously the developer needs to be seen as a
partner and not an adversary. All we then have to do is lie about who will be
doing the actual work and maybe hire a few people to make it seem authentic.
Developers can never be peers with clients unless they stop being developers
or lie about it. It's just not a matter of soft skills.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
I have read this but still don't get it - are you saying you should be an
executive as an employee and then hire some people but do the coding yourself?

Why are you lying - and to whom?

~~~
codeonfire
No, I'm saying that its not possible for non-developer employees to see
developers as their peers and that your idea of pretending its your own
business is not going to make it happen either.

------
enilsen16
Twitch. Its an amazing platform with a lot of potential. If only they focused
on discoverability issues...

------
kull
Isn't google the correct answer?

------
bluerail
Facebook.. Yeah..

------
lily2014
Of course, Google is the priority.

